# Capita DOA, boot size and weight dilemma



## Silver830 (Sep 15, 2019)

I’m looking at picking up a Capita DOA this year but I’m having an issue with what size I should get. I’m 5’11’’ and 130 lbs with a size 11 boot. 

I rode a 2019 k2 raygun 156 last year and I’m pretty sure I never booted out or got toe drag. The raygun was a 249mm waist width.

I was looking at getting a 154 or 155w in the DOA. My main issue is i don’t want to buy the 155w and have it feel way to big for me. The 154 has a waist width of 250mm.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Have you tried squeezing your feet into smaller boots yet? What size shoes do you normally wear?


----------



## Silver830 (Sep 15, 2019)

I wear size 11 vans daily. I could maybe try to squeeze into size 10.5s.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I usually wear 11.5 shoes but my snowboard boots are 10.5 Burton Ions. I think it might be possible for me to even go to a 10.


----------



## Silver830 (Sep 15, 2019)

Im going to stop into the board shop tomorrow and try on some boots, i measured my foot and it came out to 27cm. I think i could possibly fit into a 10. Sadly i just bought these boots last year. So if i can fit into a 10 or even a 9.5 (most size charts say 9.5) then ill be extremely happy because my board choices just got easier, but extremely sad because i now gotta get new boots. Looks like maybe new bindings will have to wait a little.

Edit: Thanks again for the reply and advice.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Silver830 said:


> Im going to stop into the board shop tomorrow and try on some boots, i measured my foot and it came out to 27cm.


Hi Silver,

27 cm is Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. Please measure your other foot and please measure barefoot width as well. For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

Waist width is not a good measurement to use for determining the correct board width. You will want to compare barefoot length at your stance angles to the board width at the inserts which you will use. But we will get to that in a minute when we have your boots sorted out. That is the most important thing to get right 

STOKED!


----------



## Silver830 (Sep 15, 2019)

Both feet are at or just under 27 cm. And 8.75 cm wide


----------



## Silver830 (Sep 15, 2019)

Well I guess an update. Going and trying on boots was a success. I can fit into a 9.5 but the ones that I tried were tight around the width of my foot. 10s felt a lot better. I’m gonna try on some other brands of 9.5s and see if a bigger footbed is more comfortable. I can’t believe that I bought such a larger pair of boots than I needed. Looks like I’ll be selling them to try and recoup some costs.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Silver830 said:


> Well I guess an update. Going and trying on boots was a success. I can fit into a 9.5 but the ones that I tried were tight around the width of my foot. 10s felt a lot better. I’m gonna try on some other brands of 9.5s and see if a bigger footbed is more comfortable. I can’t believe that I bought such a larger pair of boots than I needed. Looks like I’ll be selling them to try and recoup some costs.


Hi Silver,

If your measurements are correct you should not consider larger than US size 9 in snowboard boots. The range for Mondopoint 270 is 26.6 to 27.0 cm. At this size your width measurement of 8.75 is very narrow (B width). I would strongly suggest that you post up images of your barefoot measurements so we can confirm those for you. Please keep in mind that snowboard boots are not intended to fit like shoes. The correct fit can be surprising at first but man, can it change your riding for the better. 

STOKED!


----------



## Silver830 (Sep 15, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Silver,
> 
> If your measurements are correct you should not consider larger than US size 9 in snowboard boots. The range for Mondopoint 270 is 26.6 to 27.0 cm. At this size your width measurement of 8.75 is very narrow (B width). I would strongly suggest that you post up images of your barefoot measurements so we can confirm those for you. Please keep in mind that snowboard boots are not intended to fit like shoes. The correct fit can be surprising at first but man, can it change your riding for the better.
> 
> STOKED!


I did my best to try and get an accurate measurement. i took a cm ruler and cut off the dead zone at the beginning of the ruler. I then put the ruler at the base of a cabnet, Stood on it and put the metal box at the end of my foot. The images are attached.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Silver830 said:


> I did my best to try and get an accurate measurement. i took a cm ruler and cut off the dead zone at the beginning of the ruler. I then put the ruler at the base of a cabnet, Stood on it and put the metal box at the end of my foot. The images are attached.


Got it. Those images show you at 27.1 and 9.3 width for your larger dimensions. That is the smallest size in the range for Mondopoint 275 which is size 9.5 US. Your foot is still on the narrow side at a C width. "Normal" width snowboard boots are D width. You will want to go for size 9.5 and have your heat fit done right away.

STOKED!


----------



## Silver830 (Sep 15, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. Those images show you at 27.1 and 9.3 width for your larger dimensions. That is the smallest size in the range for Mondopoint 275 which is size 9.5 US. Your foot is still on the narrow side at a C width. "Normal" width snowboard boots are D width. You will want to go for size 9.5 and have your heat fit done right away.
> 
> STOKED!


Well thank you very much for all of your help. So with a 9.5 boot, 5'11'' and 125-130lbs would the 152 or 154 capita doa be better? I already have a 156 k2 raygun (rocker flat rocker) for cruising and what little powder i get to ride (i live in US/Michigan). I was looking for something that would be able to ride groomers, park, and something a little easier for me to press since im so light. But i also dont want drag by getting something to small.

This is only my second year buying gear (since i messed up the first time) and i cant believe how much thought has to come into play compared to skateboarding. (i skated for 18 years)

Edit: Again thank you for all of the help, you have made this a lot easier.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Silver830 said:


> Well thank you very much for all of your help. So with a 9.5 boot, 5'11'' and 125-130lbs would the 152 or 154 capita doa be better? I already have a 156 k2 raygun (rocker flat rocker) for cruising and what little powder i get to ride (i live in US/Michigan). I was looking for something that would be able to ride groomers, park, and something a little easier for me to press since im so light. But i also dont want drag by getting something to small.
> 
> This is only my second year buying gear (since i messed up the first time) and i cant believe how much thought has to come into play compared to skateboarding. (i skated for 18 years)
> 
> Edit: Again thank you for all of the help, you have made this a lot easier.


Hi,

You are centered in the weight range of the 150. The 152 is also very close. You would be at the lightest end of the weight range for the 154 and I would not suggest that. Your foot size will work well with all of these sizes. I would go for the 150. 

STOKED!


----------



## Silver830 (Sep 15, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> Silver830 said:
> 
> 
> > Well thank you very much for all of your help. So with a 9.5 boot, 5'11'' and 125-130lbs would the 152 or 154 capita doa be better? I already have a 156 k2 raygun (rocker flat rocker) for cruising and what little powder i get to ride (i live in US/Michigan). I was looking for something that would be able to ride groomers, park, and something a little easier for me to press since im so light. But i also dont want drag by getting something to small.
> ...


So with a 150 you don’t think I’ll get drag? I’m just worried because people keep telling me capitas run narrow.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Silver830 said:


> So with a 150 you don’t think I’ll get drag? I’m just worried because people keep telling me capitas run narrow.


Here is the math. Foot length 27.5 - board width 25.6 at center inserts - ~1 cm stance angle = .9 cm barefoot overhang. We like to keep the barefoot overhang at under 1 cm when possible (but always over 0 as barefoot overhang is critical for leverage). 

STOKED!


----------



## Silver830 (Sep 15, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> Here is the math. Foot length 27.5 - board width 25.6 at center inserts - ~1 cm stance angle = .9 cm barefoot overhang. We like to keep the barefoot overhang at under 1 cm when possible (but always over 0 as barefoot overhang is critical for leverage).
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks again for all the help, you were a massive help, I went ahead and pulled the trigger on the 150!!!!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Silver830 said:


> Thanks again for all the help, you were a massive help, I went ahead and pulled the trigger on the 150!!!!


STOKED. Great board. You are in for an epic season!


----------



## robertstonice (Feb 23, 2021)

Hi, Im looking at getting the Capita DOA but I don't know what size to get. Im 5,10, I weight 155lbs and my boot size is a 10, just looking for sum suggestions.


----------

